# Freestyle (music)



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I'm not 100% on what freestyle is and what discliplines do it, but this is a dressage video that I saw not too long back that I thought was really fun.


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're doing a dressage freestyle it can only be seven minutes long. 

The first songs starts out with a good tempo for a slower trot. I recommend this site for determining what tempo of song will match your horse's tempo. 

Matching Horse and Music - Music4Dressage2Music

And here is a site that categorizes music by BPM:

equimusic | online freestyle musical database

If you're not doing a dressage freestyle, then I can't really help you, sorry. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Any freestyle will work  I dont care if its just your personal arena with some tunes going.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

This might sound very different, but my gelding Charlie was severly nervous and anxious when I first started riding him in the arena. He was a previous barrel horse and was always "ready and pacing" at the gate. We started playing music, and he seems to calm right down and listen. It's either country or "new" music. Has helped us both. I'll have to get a video soon of us in the arena before and after. Such a difference! I love riding with music, helps my timing too.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I sing to my TB when she acts scared. My husband videotaped us and you can just barely hear me singing about the whooly ******s that are in the trees...yes I make it up as I go  

The wind was blowing the branches and she swore something was going to eat her. Love watching her tuck her butt under when she thought it was chasing her! She never ran off though! Love my horse  

No, I am not going to post it....you can't listen to me sing


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's a video of my horse and I doing a Fourth Level Freestyle last year:






And our Third Level Freestyle:







I hire a lady to help us with our choreography and music selection. But you basically need to find out the BPM of all your horse's gaits, find music at that BPM and then find something that works. For my horse's canter syncopated rhythms work really well, you can hear that in both our canter musics.

Good luck!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

This doesn't have to do with the thread, I'm sorry. Question for you anebel, I'm not too familiar with dressage. What is the purpose or cue you're giving by bumping your heels in time?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Annanoel said:


> This doesn't have to do with the thread, I'm sorry. Question for you anebel, I'm not too familiar with dressage. What is the purpose or cue you're giving by bumping your heels in time?


I'm not actually actively moving my legs at all, but because my horse is in these videos not yet closed or collected enough there is a lot of movement through his back, making for some hard to sit gaits. To follow these gaits I need to have a loose seat and a non-gripping leg. Because of all the movement being absorbed by my seat, the leg moves in time to the back as a consequence. If you look at my more recent YouTube videos, you will see a more collected horse - and less movement in the lower leg.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I'm not actually actively moving my legs at all, but because my horse is in these videos not yet closed or collected enough there is a lot of movement through his back, making for some hard to sit gaits. To follow these gaits I need to have a loose seat and a non-gripping leg. Because of all the movement being absorbed by my seat, the leg moves in time to the back as a consequence. If you look at my more recent YouTube videos, you will see a more collected horse - and less movement in the lower leg.


Thank you! It's so nice to learn new stuff, I'd love to take dressage lessons here. I might start soon, I'm really hoping to improve my core and balance as well as my horses! You both look great.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I have never done it. I love to watch it though!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

me too!! any more? Any volunteers?


----------

